# 1 glass of red wine a day ???



## djk80 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I am currently cutting.......I am an avid wine drinker as well. So I am debating if I should stop my 1 glass of wine a day or not.

Now we all know the benefits of drinking 1 glass of red wine a day so I am not going to get into that

But as far as a body building aspect goes does the amount of alcohol or anything else in the red wine have any negative affect on the body building process? Bulking or cutting?

and I do mean 1 glass of red one a day....1 wine glass, not 2 just 1 simply for health purposes...I like to have a glass of red wine with EVERY supper

Anyone else do this as well or any help on the topic of how that 1 glass would affect muscle growth or body building?? Let me know thanks


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 17, 2009)

djk80 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am currently cutting.......I am an avid wine drinker as well. So I am debating if I should stop my 1 glass of wine a day or not.
> 
> ...



I know a semi pro who loves beer but won't drink an ounce during his cut.  he said, and I've also read, that it slows the metabolism to some degree, being a depressant.  If youre not competing I wouldnt worry about it.  As far as wine benefits, I say grape juice is just as good and that there's nothing positive about drinking alcohol.  I think the whole thing is another marketing movement, like Halloween is for candy.  I liken it to the old tales of "you should drink a beer every week or other day or whatever because it helps clean your kidneys out.  I would love to read a real report about whats good about alcohol that couldnt be duplicated by other more healthy means.  The benefits come from the grapes, and I don't remember any study that says it comes from the fermentation of the grapes. With that being said, I drink alcohol...very rarely, but I do drink it.


----------



## Built (Feb 17, 2009)

Off the top of my head, isn't it the case that, in the presence of alcohol, fat-burning is slowed, protein synthesis is reduced and estrogen levels are elevated?

<too lazy to check>

You may very well be fine. Most people don't drink when they're cutting.


----------



## Hench (Feb 17, 2009)

Built said:


> Off the top of my head, isn't it the case that, in the presence of alcohol, *fat-burning is slowed, protein synthesis is reduced* and estrogen levels are elevated?
> 
> <too lazy to check>
> 
> You may very well be fine. Most people don't drink when they're cutting.



I remember reading somewhere that almost all fat burning stops until all the alcohol is processed and gotten rid of.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Last two weekends I have broken the Cardinal Rule of cutting...I will make sure NOT to make the same mistake this weekend!  Spring break is coming though...might need to make a week long cheat - it won't last  though.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 17, 2009)

I wouldn't make it a daily habit.  Having a glass of wine or a beer like once a week won't really hurt if that's what you want to use as a free/cheat item.


----------



## djk80 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well Have any of you guys seen ::

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-innovations/90885-red-wine-may-curb-fat-cells.html

I also seen a newsclip on TV that they are actually comingout with a red wine pill 

Red wine pill could lengthen your life | DesPardes.com

So I am just wondering if this would really have any kind of negative affects or is the alchol consumption of 1 glass a day not worth it?


----------



## djk80 (Feb 17, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> I wouldn't make it a daily habit.  Having a glass of wine or a beer like once a week won't really hurt if that's what you want to use as a free/cheat item.




And I do not really want to use it as a cheat item in my diet I would rather us it for the benefits so I am just debating wether the negative affects would overweigh the positive ones when body building/cutting


----------



## Built (Feb 18, 2009)

There's stuff that makes normal people slightly less fat, then there's stuff that makes lean people leaner. 

FOr the most part, those universes are... um... worlds apart OH I crack myself up!


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 18, 2009)

Good one built youre on a roll...

Da-Doot, Ching!


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 18, 2009)

djk80 said:


> Well Have any of you guys seen ::
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-innovations/90885-red-wine-may-curb-fat-cells.html
> 
> ...


Its all about the Resveratrol. The Grapes.

Is this wine pill gonna have alcohol in it or a concentration of the good stuff?  The answer is obvious.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 18, 2009)

djk80 said:


> And I do not really want to use it as a cheat item in my diet I would rather us it for the benefits so I am just debating wether the negative affects would overweigh the positive ones when body building/cutting



Then I would say that it has no place in a cut.  Alcohol is 9 empty calories per gram not to mention the carbs in the main drink.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 18, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I say grape juice is just as good and that there's nothing positive about drinking alcohol.  *I think the whole thing is another marketing movement,* like Halloween is for candy.  I liken it to the old tales of "you should drink a beer every week or other day or whatever because it helps clean your kidneys out.  I would love to read a real report about whats good about alcohol that couldnt be duplicated by other more healthy means.



I agree there are many marketing gimmicks.

But the studies on 6-8 of. or red wine per day for the heart and plateletes in arteries have been extensively studied.   

1 glass of red wine per day, _with_ Extra Virgin Olive oil, and adequate oats (10 tbs per day) is heart healthy.


----------



## djk80 (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree it is very healthy I have seen many studies as well.

However true about the empty calories and alchohol content.
I'll possibly continue my 1 glass a day on a bulk not while I am cutting


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Then I would say that it has no place in a cut.  Alcohol is 9 empty calories per gram not to mention the carbs in the main drink.



7


----------



## mjtfitness (Feb 22, 2009)

The best glass of wine is the one the night before the show. I have one glass of dry red on Friday and Saturday night then switch to a diet soda. I have had no problems leaning up and I am almost 43. I do cut it out completely thogh between 4-6 weeks out to play it safe.


----------



## sosc (Jul 22, 2011)

This whole topic of fat loss & wine confuses me.

I have recently become a bit of a wine-o-holic,
and drink about 400 mL per day of red wine.

Doesn't the body burn the vast majority of its calories
during exercise? The idea of fat burning post-exercise seems
minimal compared to what is done while training. 

In my mind this becomes even more negligible when consumed
within your calorie count.

I've done a little of searching for this topic, and it is spelled out
cleanly for beer/liquor but not so well for wine. Maybe I am
thinking about this too simplistically or have my facts wrong ...


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 22, 2011)

My own experience w/ the whole "glass of wine is good for you" - I was using wine to help me fall asleep during my second ever show prep. Personally I think it affected my ability to cut properly.

If you're not doing a competition prep, I would save it for a cheat meal - I don't get too hung up on the calories of a cheat meal, but I also find that random cheats over the course of the week affect my progress so I keep it all grouped to one time per week. If I'm doing a competition prep, if I'm far enough out, I'll do a cheat w/ booze in it, but for the most part I go 6 months at a time w/o any drinking.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 24, 2011)

alcohol is a drug...try to do without it. Try to find a reason to NOT drink it.  Kinda where I stand.


----------

